# Are u able to look back at all your thoughts/questioning an laugh at them? Does life feel normal and does everything make sense again?



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just curious!


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tht is when ur recovered!


----------



## Stuckagain (Sep 1, 2013)

Last time I could. I sometimes remembered what a silly cow I had been.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

But now tht ur back in DP they hold meaning again?


----------



## Stuckagain (Sep 1, 2013)

To be honest I don't really know if I have DP this time. Sometimes I experience some symptons. The ruminating about Solipsism is my issue. Which started with obsessive worrying about psychosis. I do know the DP feelings very well. Nevertheless OCD and DP are to me both a sign of an imbalance in the brain that needs to be addressed. At least that's my opinion.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Did u find out about solipsism through google?


----------



## Stuckagain (Sep 1, 2013)

No I thought of it myself, but finding stuff on Google didn't help. How about you?


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

I strted having DP/DR after an panic attack from anxiety due to waaaaaayyy to much physical stress with not alot of sleep for about a yrs time. While DP/DR wasn't so bad I still wanted to no more so I strted googling shit an came across other ppls stories an read wat yet was afraid of an worried about an here I am. I latched onto their way of thinking. One being solipsism which led me to question everything around me an existence.


----------



## Stuckagain (Sep 1, 2013)

Same here. We'll get through.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope so this has been hell. Especially wen u can look back at how amazing everything was before this.


----------



## Stuckagain (Sep 1, 2013)

It makes you think that your actions are meaningless. Everything you do for people loses it's purpose. Horrible. Are you on meds?


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Exactly. Feels like everything u do is useless. I hate it. An all thanks to solipsism!


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Not all thanks to solipsism, thanks to the FEAR of solipsism, really if we werent afraid of the idea we could brush it off.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yea true. The idea of it doesn't really make me nervous just depressed an feeling like everything has no meaning. I sure hope it passes.


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Solipsism. say that 20 x and understand how STUPID it sounds. it is as stupid as it sounds. true story


----------



## Stuckagain (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi there

Just to answer your question again. I'm a teacher and started work again after a two month holiday. The first week was horrible. I couldn't focuss my attention. I used every free moment to browse the internet, dr feelings popped up frequently etc.. This is the second week and so far, I have been doing great. I'm feeling good, only use the internet for school purposes. I can focuss on the children, my colleagues and my job again. Instead of talking to my therapist about Solipsism and how it makes me feel, we talk about the things that went wrong in my life. The things that ultimately brought me to this way of thinking and these anxiety attacks. Somehow it works. Most of the time Solipsism sounds ridiculous to me. But when the thoughts do manage to get into my skull, it's much easier now to dismiss them and to focuss on something else. So in my view: get to the bottom of this. Find out what happened to you and use distraction as the ultimate tool!!! And yes, I had it badly. Couldn't eat well, sleep, enjoy things, stayed indoors etc......for 3 months! I too thought that this was the end of life as I knew it. It turns out there is always hope;


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you guys for support I've seen a little improvement hopefully I will continue to get better an I pray for you guys recovery as well. We will get past this.


----------

